# Grass kept horses?



## lotlot

Does anyone have a grass kept horse and if so, why have you chosen this option instead of stabling?

I am looking into possibly getting my own horse within the next few years and after speaking with some very knowledgeable horse owners, this option seems to be good for the right horse. I have a number of connections with people who own land for keeping horses and there would be adequate shelter and plenty of space and company.

Any views would be appreciated


----------



## Jenna500

I've got six horses, and they all live out in a herd, 24/7, 365 days a year. They're all really chilled out and happy. They have shelter, they're rugged in the winter if they need it (some are natives so don't ever need rugging) and get fed hard feed/hay when necessary.

I originally did it because it's easier! No mucking out, no changing from stable rugs to turnout rugs, no turning out, no worrying about whether to turn out or not ... 

But I do certainly think that my lot are happy like that - they're in a nice stable herd, they all get on, they're in a big enough field so they don't have to squabble over grazing or shelter, they can move around as much or as little as they want to, not cooped up at all.


----------



## Snippet

Sunny is turned out all year round. He is rugged in winter, and he also gets hard feed during winter. In summer he gets a handful of chaff with his supplements mixed in. He's kept this way as it's easier for us. He is also 19 and can get a bit stiff when stabled so being allowed to walk about all day means he's more comfortable.


----------



## SUNNY10

My thoroughbred ex-racehorse lives out all year. He has company (all live out) and has plenty of grass. He is rugged in winter and has a heavyweight rug for the colder days. I believe it is a more natural way of keeping horses and as he absolutely hates being stabled anyway it is much easier for us and him. He gets fed hard feed twice a day in the winter and hay if needed, although we have so much grass they don't always eat the hay! In spite of his breeding he looks well and if anything is carrying a bit too much weight at the moment!


----------



## zingy

Mine all live out all year, mostly with no rugs (they don't generally need them, plus some thieving ********* tends to steal them).

Initially I did it because it was easier to manage 2 horses with very specific requirements that way. On livery yards I always had to work to the yard rules, which with high risk laminitis prone pony and an arthritic horse who'd already been kicked once, resulting in a chipped bone in his leg, wasn't always easy. By renting a field I could keep them as I wanted to.

I've never gone back to a yard since and I wouldn't want to (though I'd like a yard just next door please with a school I could use). I can do what I want, my ponies are all happy and I can keep them as I need to to best suit them. They're in a stable herd, so no problems with new horses coming and going.

Downsides are the mud - lots and lots of in the winter, and soggy unrugged and therefore unrideable ponies in the rain, but I wouldn't swap it for them being stabled. They're happier, more chilled out and more comfortable being able to do their own thing and be ponies 24 hours a day.


----------



## blackdiamond

Both of my horses live out 24/7 one being a TB & the other being a TBxWelsh.
They do get rugged in the winter, the TB having a heavyweight full neck.
They have feed & access to hay 24/7.
They have a field shelter if they choose to use it which they don't very often.
The field does get muddy throughout the winter but i am lucky enough to have a summer field too.
Both of mine live at home next to my house.


----------



## toffee44

Until recently min always lived out with a shelter. (I have had cobs/ tbs/ warmblood).

I have a welsh x who wont stable or use a shelter so now we have moved to a field with hedgrows round it thats all she gets, even at the age of 20 she wont stable. She shares that with my boyfriends clydesdale cross (no rug) and my precious little melts if it slighly rains pony (welsh x hackney) comes in at night now but is in a seperate livery yard. She did live out last year but since shes been on livery shes turned into a right little princess.


----------



## tsanyuantiaoour

of keeping horses and as he absolutely hates being stabled anyway it is much easier for us and him. He gets fed hard feed twice a day in the winter and hay if needed


----------



## Blitz

I think it is whatever suits. If you have several acres of reasonably well drained land and ample shelter and a small herd of horses I think it is the ideal way to keep them.
If you are keeping your horse on its own and have only a small field with no natural shelter then I think it is inappropriate.

My lot are in at night in the winter and in during part of the day in the summer. Our land is very wet and has no shelter so any other way would be not be good for their welfare. There is a barn in their summer field that some of them can get in but they still prefer to come in the stable for a rest.


----------



## Ingrid25

sorry I am a horse novice, although I do love them- is stabling where they are kept in the stables all day every day until they are taken out for a ride?
If I had a horse, it would be a grass kept horse during the day, but into the stables at night so I don't worry about them!


----------



## AlexArt

Mine are out 24/7 365 days a year - TB's, friesians etc, they do have access to a barn in winter, they are only in when we have mares near to foaling then they are stabled at night if the weather isn't great so they don't foal out in the rain!, and if the weather is bad when they are born they come in at night for the first week or so until they are waterproof, and again for foals a week after weaning so they don't hurt themselves - but they always have add lib hay or haylage so they never run out. 
Other than that horses do far better out all the time rather than standing still for very long periods in a tiny space, which no other animal is subjected to size for size - except battery chooks or rabbits kept in tiny hutches - it was only done purely for convenience to start with, mainly the army, there isn't any other reason to stable 24/7 really - although top racehorses and competition horses are often deemed too valuable to let outside - they are not seen as horses only money making objects so live miserable lives stuck indoors 24/7! 
Stabled horses often have no forage as owners ration it to keep costs down and because a couple of slices of hay is 'traditional' so they run out after an hour or 2 which means they often suffer from painful stomach ulcers - horses are designed to trickle feed 24/7 so continuously produce stomach acid, they can also suffer from vices - like zoo animals - they can pace/wind suck etc to relieve boredom/stress, so outside is best for gg's as that is what 3 million yrs of evolution has designed them for!!


----------



## toffee44

Ingrid25 said:


> sorry I am a horse novice, although I do love them- is stabling where they are kept in the stables all day every day until they are taken out for a ride?
> If I had a horse, it would be a grass kept horse during the day, but into the stables at night so I don't worry about them!


You would be amazed at the trouble they can get themselves into in a stable.


----------



## freckles

Since moving to Spain mine now live out 24/7 all year round, all Appaloosas and a welsh pony, in the UK it was half and half, and have to say mine are now much more chilled and relaxed, no grazing, so they have to be fed 3 times a day, but luckily I have them at home, I use hay nets in the paddocks to make the hay last longer, no shelters but lots of trees, great for shade as summer is very hot, winter they have rugs as it does get very cold.. 

My lot seem very happy being out, they can move about, groom each other, play, as and when they want, even the stallion lives out, right next to the mares, and hes a really chilled out lad.. hate to think what he would be like stabled all the time and only seeing mares now and again, 

to me its more natural, its cheaper, easier, and better for the horses..


----------



## Zayna

If i had it my way I would have Skye living out 24/7 as I think not only is it cheaper and easier it is so much better for the horse. Sadly I only have her on loan so the decision is not up to me.


----------



## MrRustyRead

i went to see a lady who owns horses and she keeps them out 24/7, with no shoes and rugs up in winter and i find there is nothing like watching them all run free.


----------



## Mia123

There are a few advantages and disadvantages, I do not own a horse but have had experience.

Good points: no mucking out, less expensive, no bedding, don't need as much hay, etc...

Bad points: more rugs, more brushing, if you have a very fit and athletic horse, he might get a little lazy or put on a bit of weight. That is only my experience, but a few ponies I knew got a bit lazy when kept on grass.

Good luck with your horse!


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Heres my boy lives outside, doenst always have shelter depending which field he's in, only comes in to give his legs a rest when its very muddy and that for minimal hours over night. I love my wooly mammoth! You can put your fingers under his fur in winter and it warm and bone dry what ever the weather  if the weather is seriously bad he does come in for a break over night. He came in more last winter as we had an old mare who couldnt cope out so we brought them all in at night.


----------



## MeganRose

(Was a while ago now but..) My old horse lived out all year. I think it was half cost, as there was no stables nearby, and also he was a Clyde X, he had such a thick coat, he was a big furrball. I did rug him in winter though, mainly for the rain. He had a looot of shade/shelter too.


----------



## Kc Mac

Seems like an old thread now but never mind 

I have an Arab and an old TB both live out all year 

They have a shelter and natural shelter on 3 sides of the field and access to their stables but their choice is usually under the trees 

My Arab is barefoot, minimal feed all year except ad lib hay in winter and no rugs  

Old TB mare is just a field ornament gets fed all year plus ad lib hay in winter and winters well in a lightweight Bucas (the silver one)


It is the most natural way for them to live and easy for me to keep . Working shifts the horses have to fit in and living out brings flexibility . My Arab keeps his fitness fairly well as he is always migrating around the field 

Not all horses cope with living out but I would always opt for field kept if possible


----------



## Ronniepups

KC Mac - I feel I ought to know you as I'm on the Berks Bucks border too!

Anyway, I have 5 who all live out 24/7/365 (I rent land privately). There is no field shelter, but more than sufficient natural shelter where I am. My horses range from a 31 year old Arab retired broodmare, a currently barren Arab broodmare, a TB X PRE (Andalucian) gelding and 2 Arab advanced level endurance horses. All of mine are unshod (even for endurance rides) but are rugged as necessary in the winter (usually only a rainsheet for the ridden ones, to keep the worst of the mud off).

Not only is renting my own land the only way I can possibly afford to keep all 5 of my horses - but the horses all maintain a base level of fitness through their day to day amblings around the fields. The oldie, although she's slowed down, doesn't suffer from any stiffness or arthritis, which I suspect she would if she were stabled, the gang are all in a stable herd, so very few if any squabbles leading to injury, and I don't feel obliged to ride/exercise them everday (if weather is awful/I don't feel like it/work or other commitments get in the way).

They are still checked daily of course and hayed and fed as required. I can honestly say they are happy, healthy and stress free horses and I personally wouldn't choose to keep mine any other way.

BTW: Those of us who keep our horses out 24/7 might be fortunate enough to get away with mucking out - but that doesn't excuse us from having to do HUGE amounts of poo picking in the fields though!


----------

